# e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

## Maximus_Decimus

Имеется сервак с gentoo, поднят только хостинги и почта

 Меня уже замучили зависания работы ssh При просмотре /var/log/messages Вижу такую картину

```

Apr  8 15:00:14 webserver kernel: [958268.249239] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

Apr  8 15:00:16 webserver kernel: [958270.540488] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr  8 15:00:16 webserver kernel: [958270.540494] e1000e 0000:05:00.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

Apr  8 15:00:40 webserver kernel: [958294.178251] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

Apr  8 15:00:43 webserver kernel: [958297.550596] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr  8 15:00:43 webserver kernel: [958297.550605] e1000e 0000:05:00.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

Apr  8 15:01:04 webserver kernel: [958318.578242] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

Apr  8 15:01:07 webserver kernel: [958321.294536] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr  8 15:01:07 webserver kernel: [958321.294541] e1000e 0000:05:00.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

 Имею это

 Portage 2.1.11.55 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo x86_64)

Кто что может подсказать?

----------

## TigerJr

Версию драйвера e1000e в студию, а хотя пох. Ядро 3.7.10 я полагаю что проблема с драйвером Intel. 

Рекомендую качать последнюю версию драйвера для сетевой карты с оффициального сайта производителя.

----------

